# Strecke nach Herborn



## Ferox-1981 (5. September 2011)

Hey,

Will mit dem Bike zur arbeiten fahren. Kennt einer ne gute Strecke (nicht zu langweilig wenn es geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) von:
Dillenburg nach Herborn
oder
Haiger nach Herborn

????
Danke euch!

Gruß!


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2011)

Von Haiger aus über den Rothaarsteig nach Donsbach, runter zum Wildpark und dann durchs Tal bis Herborn wäre ganz nett 
Kann man noch beliebig verlängern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferox-1981 (7. September 2011)

Danke... werd ich mal schauen.
Gibt es da zufällig auch schöne Trails o.ä.?


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2011)

Joa wenn du über Dbg dem Rothaarsteig folgst sind ein paar schöne Stellen dabei.


----------



## sramx9 (7. September 2011)

Respekt .... ich bin in meinen Lehrjahren nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Idee gekommen mit dem Rad von Herborn nach Haiger zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
ein Exil-Herborner


----------



## Ferox-1981 (23. September 2011)

Wieso Lehrjahre?  Ich bin nicht mehr in der Ausbildung.
Ich habe sogar ein Auto UND werde es trotzdem machen!!


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2011)

habe von mir gesprochen. ich habe meine lehre in haiger gemacht.deshalb


----------



## krentschman (21. Oktober 2011)

Dillenburg -> Hbn

Dillenburg Hohlbrücke - Pub Highländer - Altes Bahngelände / Oranierpfad - hinter Franksche Eisenwerke vorbei - durch Scheld zum Friedhof - Oberhalb Kläranlage über die Wiese in den Wald - am Hang entlang kommt man in Burg raus - an der Burger Hütte vorbei Radweg Hbn.



Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen ...........


----------

